# sensores de presencia



## KR4IPTON (Sep 22, 2011)

De antemano les envió saludos a todos los del foro de electrónica. Quisiera que alguno de ustedes me dijera que sensor existe para detectar objetos oscuros u opacos. Se que son de tipo fotoeléctrico, de foco difuso pero específicamente que sensor existe o si puedo diseñar un cto, con un diodo infrarrojo y foto transistor para hacer dicho sensor.

Se los agradeceré mucho si me ayudan en mi duda. gracias.


----------

